# Remove 17 yrs of Shrubs and Roots ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

My brother's house....

Want to remove all the original plantings / shrubs and redo with some basic plantings like that of a new house.

I can cut off with a chain saw but what about the roots ? They're 2" - 3" in diameter through out the bed. What's done to clean up the bed for replanting ? I'm thinking of getting a stump cutter guy in but is grinding up the ground something they want to do ? It really dulls the teeth ? 

What do you suggest ?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they are not so big,dig around them cutting as many roots as you can,wrap a chain around them and yank em out


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Small Back Hoe or Mini Ex.
I think the stump grinder will make a big mess if they even do it.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

what griz said, get a small backhoe in there, or small trackhoe and pull the out with chains. they should pull right out. i had major overgrowth when we bought our house, but it was probably 30 years of overgrowth, it was a shame to pull it all out as they were nice but just severely overgrown items and they all had to come out. we have all new plantings in there now.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd use a mini excavator with a thumb.

Grab and go.

Those hollys would be no problem, but don't cut them down till they are pulled out.

I can't tell from the photo, but if you have yews they can be a pain to get out, they'll put out some serious roots. 
Most of what I can see there would come out in an hour or so. Toss it into a truck or dumpster can, done buy morning break.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Before you bring a machine in there, you just might want to call Dig Safe and make sure you don't yank anything up that isn't supposed to come up. If you don't call Dig Safe than at least figure out where the water, sewer, power, sprinkler, outside lights, etc. are and how deep so you don't get into trouble. I would use a machine too. TLB would probably be nicer to the lawn than a mini ex, but wouldn't be as quick.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the input. Good advice. Can't quote everybody but I think I'll try the wrapping with a chain with a 3/4 ton pu first. I'll try to run up with an operator (with a thumb), see what he says.

A few hours.....that would be good.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

tgeb said:


> *I'd use a mini excavator with a thumb.*
> 
> Grab and go.
> 
> ...


This gets my vote. :thumbsup:
Except for buying the crew coffee and doughnuts for morning break.  :whistling


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

We Fix Houses said:


> Thanks a lot for the input. Good advice. Can't quote everybody but I think I'll try the wrapping with a chain with a 3/4 ton pu first. I'll try to run up with an operator (with a thumb), see what he says.
> 
> A few hours.....that would be good.



If the ground is fairly hard, soak it well the night before and dig around the perimeter before tugging with the truck. All you have to do is clip one or two of the larger surface roots and the rest should jerk right out of the ground. Just use care and caution and do not "snap" the chain tight or it may break. Gently apply the tug then lightly surge the gas pedal to break it free.

I've hand dug stumps up to 24" in diameter, clipped a few larger roots, and tugged with a truck with no problems.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Before you bring a machine in there, you just might want to call Dig Safe and make sure you don't yank anything up that isn't supposed to come up. If you don't call Dig Safe than at least figure out where the water, sewer, power, sprinkler, outside lights, etc. are and how deep so you don't get into trouble. I would use a machine too. TLB would probably be nicer to the lawn than a mini ex, but wouldn't be as quick.


 
I've learned what happens when you don't do that. :w00t:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Big Shoe said:


> I've learned what happens when you don't do that. :w00t:


Lost your bumper,huh?:shifty:


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

We Fix Houses said:


> Thanks a lot for the input. Good advice. Can't quote everybody but *I think I'll try the wrapping with a chain with a 3/4 ton pu first. *I'll try to run up with an operator (with a thumb), see what he says.
> 
> A few hours.....that would be good.


I've pulled bigger shrubs than that out with my 1500 4wd. As someone noted a little soaking and a little hand digging will help.

Low range in reverse.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

All suggestions above work great. Alternatively you could an sign on the yard "free shrubs" They'll be gone before you wake up.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I would agree with the cutting of some of the roots. Be bad to damage that walk. Hope you don't mess the lawn up.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

get a big tire and stand it up in front of the plants trees and then hook a cable to your truck to the tree,

the tire will let the cable pull up and not towards your truck, if you have a truck you will pull it out,i did some old growth with a toy backin the day itacts as a lever


----------



## remster (Jan 8, 2007)

A come-a-long attached to a hitch would rip those out with ease.

http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-Super-Duty-5-Ton-Comealong-Puller/dp/B000MBWCIU


----------



## timothytaylor (Sep 6, 2010)

Clear out the the base of the plant (check for pipes, electrical wirings and such) if the coast is clear, dig in a little bit further below. then tie a chain to the tree and pull it out using a 4x4. that should do the trick.


----------

